# peeing while laying down



## abatt

Ok. The first time our puppy peed while laying down was about a month ago. He was 3 month old, laying on the floor playing with his toy. Then he kind of moved to his side and started peeing sideways while still in laying position. We called the vet and were told that he is still very little and probably was too comfortable to get up an pee. It also was around his nap time, he was tired, so we were ok with vet's explanation.

He did it again today. This time he was laying on the sofa next to me. I looked at him and saw that his eyes were half closed. I thought he was falling asleep until I noticed a puddle forming fast under him. This time it happened late in the evening close to his bed time.

Did anyone saw this kind of behaviour before? Do you think he was too tired or lazy? Should we be concerned?

P.S. the sofa survived the accident and is being dry cleaned.


----------



## adrino

It's easy to forget that he's still young and the housetraining doesn't stop until they are about 5-6 months old. I mean that's what I think that after that age they can hold it for longer periods. I suggest for you to take him out a bit more often. Maybe he needed to pee but he was too tired to let you know? We didn't have this problem so I cannot say for sure. 
Also you could insist with your vet to do a UTI test, just in case if its an infection.


----------



## abatt

Adrino, thank you for the comment. I doubt he has UTI, as he can hold it through the night. In the evening we usually take him out every 40-60 minutes. Will try to take him out more often and see how it goes.


----------



## threefsh

Riley did this when she was younger & very tired. Be careful not to over-exercise your pup. We did this a few times by accident & this is when Riley peed without getting up to go outside.


----------



## KB87

Haeden did this a few times around that age- always when he was either falling asleep or extremely tired. Our vet was never really concerned and just mentioned that at that age the bladder muscles aren't extremely strong and when they are tired they may relax their whole body, including their bladder, and they can pee without intending to do it. We were told he should grow out of it which is exactly what happened. I don't think we've had any problems since he was maybe 3 1/2 months old but we were very concerned when it did happen.


----------



## mswhipple

I have not had this experience with puppies, but it sounds like it could be the equivalent of human bed-wetting. Tired puppy, full bladder... Nevertheless, I am one to err on the side of caution, always. I would ask the Vet to check for a UTI. These infections are not at all uncommon, for dogs of any age, and if left untreated, they can be deadly. So, just to put my mind at ease, I'd have the Vet run a test. Probably just a little bed-wetting, though. Best wishes!


----------

